# Zombie Doll Tutorial



## ddstsm (Aug 6, 2008)

GREAT doll and couldn't have done better on the tutorial! Can't wait to make some of these. Thanks!


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

that looks like fun.


----------



## KayosTheory (Sep 26, 2011)

That looks great! I've been looking for a way to make some of my dolls look creepy and this is perfect. Good job on the doll and the tutorial.


----------



## BangingCoffin (Mar 19, 2012)

Nicely done. Will have to try and work that into my haunt.


----------

